# FG Vent tads and setup



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I haven't ever seen any life cycles of FG Vents, so I'm gonna do one that I will keep updated with pictures of the different cycles. They might not be in total order day to day but at least when someone hits the search button they can find some pics of tads and the whole process.

Let me know what you guys think as this is my first time raising frogs from breeding on up!




































































Mark


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

mrfrogdude said:


> View attachment 29976
> 
> Mark


^the first picture
what kind of containers are those in the back and where'd you get it?


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

#1 is of the grow out containers for the upcoming froglets.
#2 is two clutches of eggs about 5 days apart. The top clutch was layer two days ago.
#3 is a tadpole that just hatched today.
#4 is the setup with the parents tank and the abundance of tads developing.
#5 is a culture of springtails
#6 is one of the older tads
#7 is the setup that the parents are in. 
#8 is a tad just starting to color up, looking like the back legs are getting ready to come in.

Sorry for the explanations in a separate message.....didn't work out the way I was hoping.

Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Those are shoebox containers from the container store. I got the idea from another member on this site. They are excellent because they are crystal clear and hold humidity great!

Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

picture update!

I'm not sure if anyone is following this thread or not, but if you are here are a few updated shots!

I'm guessing these two should be popping their front legs pretty soon...



Mark


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm following and I don't even have vents. Keep the pics coming !

Always something to learn.

And congrats!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey someone is watching this! 

I lost one tad the other day out of nowhere. Overall doing good. 

They are still breeding like rabbits even though I stopped pulling the eggs:










Mark
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

A small update...

The blue is starting to come in on the legs. When are those stinkin front legs going to pop!? Haha









Also I finally caught him transporting today and he gave me a few seconds to snatch a pic!









Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you mark for introducing my OCD to the container store..

Congrats on the prolific vents! keep them coming!


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats! Looks good. Do you pull the eggs (if do when) or do you let the parents raise them until they are tads?


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I was pulling the eggs two days after they were laid, but I had so many tads I stopped pulling them. They aster still laying eggs and transporting to broms.

The first tad popped his first front leg yesterday 

I'll throw a new pic up soon!

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't even have Vents either and this is great! I agree, there do need to be more full documentation for each species. I really enjoyed the picture in the dark of your abundance of tadpoles with the parents' home sitting behind. Keep em coming!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are a few new pics!

These are the three tads from the very first three eggs this pair laid. All three eggs were fertile, developed, and hatched. 

Here is the first one to pop out a front leg, and it happened sometime saturday night...still waiting for the second one to pop.









This is one that is about to get its front legs...









Now this one is definitely developing oddly, it appears that the front legs are developing way too far towards the rear of the body(that or it has two sets of back legs...) any thoughts or is it too early to judge? I can make out almost a backwards shaped leg on its left side, the really odd thing is that it looks red tinted.

















Any thoughts or comments, don't be shy!
Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

That third tad is growing bubbles in his belly...

Any thoughts?
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats happened to my tads before. All the research ive found suggest a large water change and abstaining from feeding until the bubbles are gone. Good luck on the little guy.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

WeeNe858 said:


> Thats happened to my tads before. All the research ive found suggest a large water change and abstaining from feeding until the bubbles are gone. Good luck on the little guy.


Thanks, I also read on that as well. I did a water change Sunday, but put some food in there. Today I did a 100% water change and no food. 

Hopefully he survives, it's one of the three original eggs produced by my pair. I would love to have 100% survival on those!

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

All four legs are in and the front legs look good! No SLS here!

Enjoy the pics!

Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

The tad that has the bubble is not getting any better...










Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

My first metamorphosis is complete! I now have a confirmed pair!



















Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That is a really cool pattern.


----------

